# normal cpu usage when playing games



## 88Jonsson

hey guys I noticed when I'm playing games my cpu usage is about at 50% is that okay? It only does it when I'm playing games. Ive heard its not a big deal but I just wanted to make sure. Thanks


----------



## Damorian

I'm surprised it's only that high.  Depends on the game though.  Games are really hard on the CPU since there's so many calculations involved, but it should be nothing to worry about.


----------



## ScOuT

It is perfectly normal...here is an article I wrote about CPU usage while gaming. Like Damorian said...there are many calculations involved.

http://www.techzine.com/2009/01/22/will-games-really-use-all-4-cores/


----------



## mx344

Thats fine, when i game my usage is about 85%, but when playing crysis, its a lil higher. 

What kind of game you play?


----------



## 88Jonsson

I just play games like Guild Wars and CS:S


----------



## The_Other_One

I suspect it's maxing out one of the cores.  Depending on the game, that's probably about right.  I've not really monitored mine recently, but I was thinking at least one core was typically used a fair amount.


----------



## 87dtna

With my CPU as a dual core at 3.8ghz, I use about 60% of the cpu playing COD WAW...or about 70-75% playing crysis.  As a quad, it's more like 40-60%.  These are much more intense CPU games than you are playing though.  For what you are doing, I'd say about 50% is pretty good actually I would expect more being used.


----------



## Turbo10

It might be that the game only utilises one core so its only using 50% of the CPU if its  a dual core


----------



## 87dtna

Turbo10 said:


> It might be that the game only utilises one core so its only using 50% of the CPU if its  a dual core



Seriously doubt that.  I play the original wolfenstein 3d, which is before dual cores were even around, and it uses both cores.


----------



## JareeB

yeah when i play pt its around 67%


----------



## 88Jonsson

appreciate the help guys!


----------

